# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رتبه بندی دانشگاه آزاد

## pedi23

با سلام من امسال می خوام کنکور کارشناسی شرکت کنم رشته حقوق ولی نمی دونم کدوم دانشگاه بهتره تهران شمال یا تهران جنوب؟

----------

